# 18" 1000 Miglia, Beautiful



## GTOJon (Jan 25, 2005)

I was one of those who said that I am content with the stock rims....then I saw these on a red GTO like mine...I think these are gorgeous on the car.


----------



## fenderbirdbass (Jun 18, 2006)

Who sells those they rock!!


----------



## PapitoGTO (Aug 17, 2006)

Yes they look awesome. We need links and prices.


----------



## BaadGoat2006 (Sep 23, 2006)

there is a silver 2005 gto at a local salvage sale with those wheels on it.


----------

